# Fighters wanted mma event



## mmapromotions.co.uk (May 20, 2009)

Hello! i am looking for amateur, semi-pro and pro fighters to compete in my event in november 27th.

The event is in Aberdeen.

There is a 24 ft cage/universal mma rules will apply.

I am looking for fighters at 69kg,78kg,84kg and 93kg

records from 0-0-0 .

There are fight purses available for all pro fighters!! And the winners of each fight in each category!!.

And a bonus purses up for grabs for fight of the NIGHT!!!

Please contact me by email [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

intersting, i have family who fight in aberdeen, ill see what the score is and give you an email


----------



## lez1928 (May 15, 2009)

Hi, im well interested, is there any more info you can provide???


----------



## judokalypse_now (May 25, 2009)

i sent you an email

about the event thanks


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Do you have a poster/website with info on?

I know a few people that might want to go down. I might even be able to attend in November, we'll see!


----------



## mmapromotions.co.uk_craig (May 28, 2009)

Some more information for you.

Website currently under construction, hoping to have it up in the next week or two (www.fightclubonline.co.uk).

As for the event, looks like we'll be hosting a smaller event (350 crowd) in Aberdeen in September/October time and a larger event (1000-2000 crowd) in February next year (negotiations are still on going).

As for competing in the event, we will have an online form available from the above website explaining all rules/conditions etc before the end of the weekend, but please continue to get in touch. Contact either [email protected] or [email protected] (copy both) and we will get back to you with any questions as soon as possible.

Priority will be given to Aberdeen fighters - however, we do want to invite a few fighters from other areas.

Please get in touch, and look forward to hearing from you.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## JamesSBG (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi, my name is James and I would me more than willng to participate in the event. I train in Aberdeen (Aliveness GYM). Not very experienced but would like to see what level I am at.

My e-mail address is [email protected]

I would be looking to fight at 83kg. Please get back to me or send me an e-mail.

Cheers.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

mmapromotions.co.uk said:


> Hello! i am looking for amateur, semi-pro and pro fighters to compete in my event in november 27th.
> 
> The event is in Aberdeen.
> 
> ...


Quick question, are the amateur, semi-pro and pro competitions seperate competitions, or all one?


----------



## JamesSBG (Jun 5, 2009)

I wish to wthdraw my interest - my coach said it was way too soon.

Hope you have a good event and ill probably be there in the audience rather than the octagon.


----------



## tubz1986 (Jun 18, 2009)

i sent you an email and would be very interested in hearing more info, im from ireland and would have at least 4 ighters ready for the event.


----------



## jerryadhd (Jul 13, 2009)

Is the event fullbooked?


----------



## Kampfsportabend (Jul 22, 2009)

mmapromotions.co.uk said:


> Hello! i am looking for amateur, semi-pro and pro fighters to compete in my event in november 27th.
> 
> The event is in Aberdeen.
> 
> ...


hello from Germany,

we have fighters with record 0-0-0 and would try.

1) 88 Kg

2) 95 Kg

please leave me Your private message for clearing of conditions.

Kind regards,

Tema Peter Althof / Germany


----------



## trapper (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello, my name is joe. i live in Canada and i'm coming to england in november with my roomate who is from england. i train in mma and was thinking about finding a fight i could do well i'm over there. we will be in england from from november 12 till november 23. than it's back to canada. if you know of any events or some names of people to contact please let me know. thank you very much. joe k


----------

